# Banner Elk, NC Dec. 13 - 20 $600



## gprince (Oct 29, 2014)

Two bedroom suite with 2 baths that can accommodate up to 8 people. This is a Sat. Dec 13 - Sat. Dec 20 full week for $600. This is a nice resort located on Sugar Mountain next to the Ski Sugar in Banner Elk, NC. More information about Ski Sugar can be found at:
http://www.skisugar.com

If you want more information about the Highland at Sugar resort, you can visit their website at:
http://www.highlandsatsugar.com 

Here are some of the amenities in the two bedroom suites:

Large Jacuzzi tub
Satellite TV
Wireless internet
Wood burning fireplace
Fully equipped kitchen 
Wet bar
Balcony

Resort Amenities:

Enclosed heated pool
European-style hot tub
Exercise room
Redwood sauna
Recreation room with Video Games, Pool Table, Ping Pong Table.
Children's play area

Please email me at garymprince@bellsouth.net or you can send me a Private Message. Thanks for looking.


----------



## gprince (Nov 13, 2014)

My maintenance fees are more than the $600, so I really can't let this go for much less.  I still have the option to bank it for the year, so unless someone responds soon, I will have to pull this ad.


----------



## gprince (Nov 20, 2014)

*****Still Available!!!*

Email or PM me. Information located in initial post.  Thanks.


----------



## gprince (Nov 24, 2014)

*Rented*

 Rented!!


----------

